# 370 miles=New Transmission/Converter



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

This is under another post but I want us Cruze owners to know.My car is getting a new transmission and torque converter from GM,after the dealer mechanic tore it apart and found something broke inside the converter.They the dealer have to send tranny and converter to GM. And the dealer is paying my first car payment for the enconveince of buying a brand new car and having in the shop for at least 5 days


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

It's nice that they stepped up on the payment. Things happen and sorry it happened to you.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

man that sucks.


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

That does suck. Good luck.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry to hear this but these things unfortunately happen to a few people when new cars come out. seen it on ephatch.com with my 2002 civic si. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

Still at the dealer...Waiting for new transmission to come from GM plant.They cant track it because its not comming from normal parts source.Hopefully it will arrive today


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

Got the Cruze back yesterday. They even filled the gas tank up.everthing seems to be great..it does shift different the the original transmission


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Whew! Im so glad they took good care of you. It really sucks that you had that issue, but it is good to see the dealer and GM stepping up to make a customer as happy as possible. Enjoy your free month of Cruze!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM "good guys" = 1

GM "bad guys" = 0


----------



## dimurof82 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what happened with the original trans? What were the symptoms that made ya bring it in for work?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...these are his original postings on the problem:



flinthicum said:


> Just bought a Cruze last thursday was not told of such tsb and now have a cel light on Onstar diagnostics confirm torque convert not disengaging at higher speeds.The car does shift wierd





flinthicum said:


> As I was taking car to dealer this morning it decided to downshift at 70mph to 5th and stay there. So I tryed to up shift into 6th and nope it stayed in 5th.I ts still at the dealer they called me at 4 pm and said not sure on the exact problem yet..till them driving HHR renal


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Good to hear they took care of you. Stuff happens from time to time. That kinda service is hard to find at dealerships. Drum Honda way up in upstate NY gave me service like that as well. It's rare to find dealers like that. Enjoy the new tranny/converter!


----------

